# Ugly deep scratches



## pagaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello,

I have 2 ugly deep scratches.
Arround the scratchrs there is some white that I don't know if this a clear coat fail because the scratch or is this Something else.





What you think?

Thank you


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Both doors will need a respray unfortunately


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Respray for perfect finish. You could try a paint touch up pen and then lightly wet sand the area flat before machining to a gloss finish again


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id clean off whatever that mess is and try to do a very neat touch in , even a fine line marker pen would hide it


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The OCD in me could not handle that, looks bad to me and I'd go for a respray.:buffer:


----------



## pagaz (Apr 30, 2013)

hit the white mark around the scratch with polish?


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

pagaz said:


> hit the white mark around the scratch with polish?


+1

The white around the scratch looks kinda like abrasion marks? 
Those may compound out so they look a little better at least, enough to live with...

Respray otherwise


----------



## pagaz (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm a bit confused with the white marks, because it looks like its the clear coat fail Because of the deep scratching.

I will start with polish and I'll see how it goes.

I have also bought touch up paint, lacquer, filler


----------

